# Mossberg ATR 100??



## deedly (Feb 8, 2008)

Anybody have one or used one, done any research on one?  What are y'alls thoughs? Thanks for input..


----------



## jboro1027 (Feb 8, 2008)

I have one in 30-06. It is just as good as any other brand in my opinion. I used it this past season and had no problem killing deer. It gets the job done and it is very reasonably priced.


----------



## deedly (Feb 8, 2008)

Jboro,, How is the trigger? Is it adjustable? Was it O.K. from the factory?


----------



## burkecountydeer (Feb 8, 2008)

I got a .270 win and I like it alot the factory trigger is 3 pounds if im not mistaking . BUT if savage stevens would have had a scope combo I would have bought the stevens . If you have the money for a good scope I would recomend the savage but there is NOTHING wrong with the mossberg .


----------



## jboro1027 (Feb 8, 2008)

trigger was fine out of the box, I put a 3x9x40 tasco scope of top it it shoots great.


----------



## deedly (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.  Just shopping around


----------



## Bobhica (May 19, 2008)

I bought the Mossberg 4x4 in 30-06 and loved it (lost it in trade for a boat).  It is just slightly more expensive than the 100ATR, but basically the same rifle.  You absolutely can not beat it for the price.  I'm saving to buy another one in marine coat finish for this season.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (May 19, 2008)

*Bought one for my son in 308 from Keg7707 on here*

Nothing fancy,good shooting gun.He took a couple of deer this year with it.He likes the way it shoots.So do I


----------



## Lead Poison (May 22, 2008)

I sighted in 2 of them for friends. They're nothing fancy to look at, but both of them grouped surprisingly well. One was a 30-06 and the other was a 270 Win.

There is nothing wrong with the Mossberg ATRs, if you're simply looking for an inexpensive rifle to kill deer.


----------



## thomasr (May 22, 2008)

I have one in .243.  Arguably the most accurate rifle I own.  The trigger is not adjustable but mine breaks crisply right at 3 lbs.  Not as good as my Timney triggers but not bad at all for a $287 rifle.  If they ever come out with one in    7-08 or 25-06 I'll be buying more.


----------



## 3397 (Jan 13, 2009)

I have one in .308 and a 4x4 in 300 win mag, both are great performers.  I would recommend them both.


----------



## dixiejacket (Jan 13, 2009)

*Atr 100*

I have one in .270 and strange thing, the deer don't seem to realize they were shot with a gun that didn't cost several hundred dollars.  In my opinion the ATR 100 and Savage lower end models far exceed the Remington 710/770.


----------



## DYI hunting (Jan 13, 2009)

I picked up one last year and it was a good shooting gun.  I wasn't too awful fond of the trigger, but it was pretty decent.  It is on par with the rest of the guns in the same price range, but I like it a whole lot more than the lower end Remingtons.


----------



## throwdown (Feb 5, 2009)

All I can say is stay away from the Remington 710, the bolt is horrible to work and the finish is the worst that I have ever owned, the thing rusts in a second flat.


----------



## Joe Moran (Feb 9, 2009)

The finish is the only problem with my son's Mossberg.
It will rust in a heartbeat. You can't keep enough oil on it.
Other than that it's a good gun.


----------

